# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones 17/11/2012

## aberroncho

Varias trombas de agua registradas de forma consecutiva esta mañana en la provincia de Málaga, principalmente en la capital, han causado el caos en la ciudad y han inundado las principales avenidas, además de originar problemas de tráfico en algunas carreteras.
En el Puerto de Málaga de han recogido 99 l/m2 desde las 00:00 hasta las 12:00


Algunas de las principales calles de la capital malagueña, como la avenida de Andalucía, han quedado inundadas, donde se podían ver los contenedores de basura arrastrados por las aguas, y algunos vecinos que han recurrido a sus canoas para poder desplazarse en zonas como el paseo marítimo de Pedregalejo.

También el Río Vélez se ha desbordado a su paso por Torre del Mar:

http://www.correodelaaxarquia.com/ax...wqRK5.facebook

----------


## aberroncho

En este enlace se pueden ver 60 fotos del caos en que se ha convertido Málaga en el día de hoy:

http://www.diariosur.es/multimedia/f...-malaga-0.html

----------


## sergi1907

Protecció Civil ha activado el plan Inuncat y ha cortado los accesos a la pedanía de los Reguers, donde 300 personas siguen afectadas | La fuerte tormenta acompañada por rayos que han dejado sin luz algunos barrios de la ciudad


La Avinguda Barcelona de Tortosa, inundada por las fuertes lluvias que han afectado las Terres del Ebre

Tortosa (ACN). - Mientras aún continúa lloviendo con mucha intensidad en la ciudad de Tortosa ya se han producido numerosas inundaciones en los barrios de Sant Llàtzer, el Temple y Ferreries. La Dirección General de Protecció Civil ha activado en fase de prealerta el plan Inuncat y mantiene los accesos cortados a la pedanía de los Reguers, donde 300 personas están afectadas por inundaciones en sus casas. Los Bomberos han hecho entre las 17.00 y las 18.00 horas una cuarentena de salidas por las lluvias, la mayoría en la ciudad de Tortosa. Las carreteras de T-342 y la C-12, en el Baix Ebre, y la TP-331, en Ulldecona y la Sénia, en el Montsià, donde han caído casi 100 litros por metro cuadrado, están cortadas al tráfico.
En Tortosa el Ayuntamiento pide extremar la precaución en todos los barrios pero especialmente en las zonas cercanas a los barrancos que ya se desbordaron el año pasado en un episodio extremo de lluvias. Debido a que los aguaceros han complicado los accesos a la ciudad - la carretera C-12 y la C-42 a su paso por Tortosa están cortadas como otros accesos como la Avenida Barcelona, en el Barrio de Sant Llàtzer y otros puntos que también sufren inundaciones-, el consistorio hace un llamamiento a no utilizar el vehículo salvo extrema necesidad, no salir de casa y llamar a la policía local para cualquier incidencia. La fuerte tormenta acompañada por rayos que han dejado sin luz algunos barrios de la ciudad.
También está cortada la carretera TP-3311, entre Ulldecona y la Sénia, debido a ls inundaciones. Y es que sólo en el municipio de La Sénia han caído hasta 100 litros por metro cuadrado este sábado.
Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han realizado esta tarde en sólo una hora hasta cuarenta salidas para emergencias provocadas por las inundaciones o las acumulaciones de agua en algunos bajos. También han sido alertados de algún vehículo que ha quedado embarrancado pero no iba a ninguna persona en su interior.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2CW8TAsBf

----------


## aberroncho

Otras 87 fotos más del día de ayer en Málaga. Las doce primeras no logro verlas, pero a partir de la foto 13 si se ven todas.

http://www.diariosur.es/multimedia/f...twitter-0.html



Y un vídeo muy cortito pero muy ilustratativo de lo que no se debe hacer....

----------


## sergi1907

Se trata de un hombre de 70 años que intentó atravesar con su coche el torrente en el barranco de Galatxo.


Vehículo donde viajaba la víctima mortal arrastrada por la riada en Tortosa ACN / Anna Ferràs

Tortosa. (ACN).- Las inundaciones que sufrió ayer la ciudad de Tortosa se han cobrado una víctima mortal. Se trata de un hombre de 70 años, vecino del municipio, que fue localizado sin vida, dentro de su vehículo, en el barranco de Galatxo, cerca del barrio del Raval de Cristo.

La víctima habría intentado cruzar el torrente cuando estaba lejos de la orilla y el agua lo ha arrastrado barranco abajo. Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han rescatado el cuerpo esta madrugada.

La zona del Galatxo ha quedado gravemente afectada por la riada con carreteras destrozadas.

La mayoría de barrios de la ciudad de Tortosa que se quedaron a oscuras debido a las intensas lluvias de este sábado ya han recuperado el servicio eléctrico.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2CcAnzIGz

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Si es que... manda narices querer cruzar por ahí, hay que estar imbécil. Luego pasa lo que pasa....

Por otra parte, mi más sincero pésame para la familia del fallecido. Una tragedia que se podría haber evitado  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es que por ahí hay algunos...

Ese video me ha recordado a este de hace casi tres años.

----------

